# Light bulb cracked glass!



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a clear seal lid on my FBT tank...and just changed the UV bulb (using cause it was brighter) for a normal day light bulb like I used to use...and it has completely cracked the 6mm glass in half!!! I have used this bulb in this light hood before with no problems...any ideas? :bash:


----------



## Howson (May 5, 2011)

It happened to one of mine too, I can only imagine it's due to the heat. Mine was from a 100w infra-red bulb for a chameleon tho


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

the heat would have more then likly caused the crack to appear. You should never really place heat sources directly onto class as they will regularly crack it. 

Also remeber UV doesnt pass through glass. 

jay


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I know, the UV light was only because it was brighter...the toads really just need to know when it is day or night...they dont need the heat either...I think I was wondering if it was a problem with the hood or something else...I have now put an energy saving bulb in as they dont get all that hot...they are more similar to a UV one...

Really glad I decided to make a second lid at the same time as making another gecko hatchling tank though...means I have another one almost ready...how frustrating!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I use halogen desk lamps with a couple of my tanks- I have to make sure they aren't too close to the glass, 'cos I've had it crack before as well.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Marriette ya good? guys (cause this includes Ron and any others that have had glass crack by lights) for all us novices whats is a safe distance for lights to prevent cracking ,or the opposite,what distance have you had glass fail at...with what intensity lights?
It occurred to me that this might be really useful to prevent this happening to others..Ha and moi
Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Hey Marriette ya good? guys (cause this includes Ron and any others that have had glass crack by lights) for all us novices whats is a safe distance for lights to prevent cracking ,or the opposite,what distance have you had glass fail at...with what intensity lights?
> It occurred to me that this might be really useful to prevent this happening to others..Ha and moi
> Stu


Standard 20w halogen desk lamps, I find an inch or two away from the glass is ok, mostly. They do put out a fair bit of heat, though.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Ron,'ill put a tape on our ent's T5 (24/27watt/viv) i guess its a bit more than that,i'm real glad this was posted i might just have done something silly here with the uvb's,thanks ILT2
Stu


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

i have never had a problem with the UV compact bulbs...only the daylight one...but yeah, I am glad I found out on that tank and not a more expensive one...

so...how is acrylic effected...i assume it would just warp?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> i have never had a problem with the UV compact bulbs...only the daylight one...but yeah, I am glad I found out on that tank and not a more expensive one...
> 
> so...how is acrylic effected...i assume it would just warp?


I guess so. Where I can (exo-type tanks), I put the lamp over mesh, but it does work with glass, so long as it's not too close.


----------

